# Eclipse (Helios); Glassfish 3; EJB und VirtualBox



## leserabe (24. Okt 2010)

Hallo Leute,

im Folgenden möchte ich ein Problem erläutern, an dem ich nicht recht weiterkomme.

Dieses Tutorial habe ich durchgearbeitet: EJB 3 Development for Glassfish using Eclipse 3.2 Tutorial

Alles funktioniert auch wie beschrieben, aber ich habe doch einige Fragen bzw. Probleme.
Im Anschluss an das Tutorial wollte ich die Client Application als Jar exportieren und in einer zweiten Windows XP VM laufen lassen um zu testen, ob der Client auch in der "realen" Umgebung laufen würde.

Dazu habe ich in der VM das Netzwerk auf Netzwerkbrücke eingestellt und kann auch die Admin Konsole im Gastsystem erreichen und Einstellungen vornehmen.
Mein Problem ist: 

Wenn ich die Client Applikation exportiere, exportiert er gleich die gesamte Logik mit
Wo stelle ich die IP des Servers ein? In einem Sun Tutorial wurde eine sun-acc.xml angegeben. Diese existiert aber im obigen Tutorial gar nicht, da es sich ja um ein normales Java Projekt handelt
Ist dieses Tutorial evtl. ein wenig veraltet, denn in Eclipse gibt es ja auch vollständige Enterprise Application Projects? (Wenn ich mich selbst daran versucht habe, hat der Glassfish Server immer den Client und die EJB deployed)
Gibt es ein besseres Tutorial für Glassfish und Eclipse (Ich suche ein simples EJB / Application Client Tutorial (kein WEB/JSP Tutorial)

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## leserabe (21. Nov 2010)

Also, ich war nicht untätig und habe weiter nach der Lösung meines Problems gesucht. Dabei habe ich unter anderem dieses EJB 3 Tutorial durchgearbeitet (Java J2EE: Servlet, JSP, JSP, ,JSF, Java Server Faces, EJB)
Das hat auch alles sehr gut funktioniert, aber es sind noch einige Fragen offen geblieben.

Die Eclipse Projektstruktur hat jetzt das eigentliche EJB Projekt, ein EAR Projekt und ein Client Projekt, welches die Interfaces beinhaltet.

Laut dem Tutorial muss ja noch ein zusätzliches "Standalone" Client Projekt erstellt werden, welches dann entweder den Build Path des Client Projektes bekommt oder eben ein JAR. Ich habe in Eclipse versucht einen Export vorzunehmen und habe das "App Client Jar" aus der Kategorie "Java EE" gewählt. Aber in der Drop Down Liste kann man dann keines auswählen. Wenn man aber über rechte Maustaste Java EE Tools "Remove Client JAR" auswählt und dann ein "Application Client Project" erstellt (dieses kann ja auch zum EAR hinzugefügt werden) kann man es zwar exportieren, aber der JNDI Lookup funktioniert nicht mehr.

Jetzt meine Fragen: Warum kann ich nicht das standardmässig erzeugte Client Projekt exportieren?
Was ist der Unterschied zum Client Module?
Wie komme ich zum Standalone Client, den ich auf der Vbox ausführen kann?


----------

